# Visa Regulations for Ex-pats



## ThaiChopper (May 22, 2010)

Hi,

On my way to Thailand soon. My wife is Thai, we have a house and looking forward to living a chilled life - probably spend a lot of it cruising on the chopper!

Just need to check visa rules. I'm English, my wife is a Thai national although we met and married in England. Basically we'll live in Thailand, my wife has an online business which I run for her. So I just need to check how I get to stay in the country? 

Any advice would be most welcome chaps & lasses.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

A non-imm O married with a Thai national.

For information you can check this website
Thai Marriage Visa | Marriage in Thailand

Non-Immigrant Visa-O (Thai Spouse) | Royal Thai Embassy

http://www.immigration.go.th/nov2004/doc/temporarystay/policy305-2551_en.pdf


----------



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

ThaiChopper said:


> Hi,
> 
> On my way to Thailand soon. My wife is Thai, we have a house and looking forward to living a chilled life - probably spend a lot of it cruising on the chopper!
> 
> ...


I live in Thailand with my Thai wife, go to the Thai embassy or consulate, which ever is closest, you can apply for a twelve month multi-stay non-immigrant O visa (spouse), once here you will have to report to the local Immigration office once every three months for an extention of stay, just a stamp in the passport, after the first twelve months you can apply for a one year visa, requires a bit more paperwork, but instead of reporting every 90 days you just post in a registration form. After three years on one visa you can apply for a resdent visa, but thats a whole other kettle of fish.


----------



## eastern (Feb 10, 2012)

Is that the same on a retirement visa ?? i.e. 3 extensions and then apply for resident ?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

eastern said:


> Is that the same on a retirement visa ?? i.e. 3 extensions and then apply for resident ?


That would be something Eastern. 
No it is about a permission of stay based on marriage with a Thai. 
You'll start with a non-immigrant "O" visa which will be extended based on marriage during the first year. 

After the first extension, which will be granted year by year, you only have to report every 90 days at the nearest Immigration Office. 

Applying for Resident Status can be done after 3 -5 years of stay; is very difficult to obtain and will cost somewhat between THB 100,000 and THB 300,000.


----------



## eastern (Feb 10, 2012)

joseph44 said:


> That would be something Eastern.
> No it is about a permission of stay based on marriage with a Thai.
> You'll start with a non-immigrant "O" visa which will be extended based on marriage during the first year.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for reply ,, ok it won't apply to me as I will be coming in on a retirement visa


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

eastern said:


> Thanks for reply ,, ok it won't apply to me as I will be coming in on a retirement visa


OK then I wouldn't mention the online business as employment of any kind is prohibited on that visa


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

You will need to prove a certain financial status - amount of money/income - either in a Thai bank for 3 months or through other evidence.


----------



## eastern (Feb 10, 2012)

cnx_bruce said:


> OK then I wouldn't mention the online business as employment of any kind is prohibited on that visa


er thats not me mate thats the OP


----------

